# Has Joey been cancelled?



## timckelley

My TiVo hasn't recorded an ep of this in a REALLY long time. Did I miss the news or something?


----------



## rkester

Word on the street is that it will make one last feeble attempt at a comeback and then vanish. Cannot confirm this but the recent comeback was miserable ratingswise, so I'd bet it will just go away.


----------



## timckelley

I was repairing my TiVo during the hiatus, and so I don't have a season pass for it, but I'd like to. About all I know to do is to create a Wish List, which is what I've done, but it catches other shows that have something to do with the word "Joey", which is inconvenient.


----------



## Eben

timckelley said:


> My TiVo hasn't recorded an ep of this in a REALLY long time. Did I miss the news or something?


From Futon Critic 


> JOEY (NBC) placed on hiatus after its 3/7/06 airing; no return date has been set (eight unaired episodes)


----------



## kdelande

In realted news, word now is that Matt LeBlanc and Andrea Anders (Alex on the show) are an item, post his divorce from his wife.

KD


----------



## timckelley

kdelande said:


> In realted news, word now is that Matt LeBlanc and Andrea Anders (Alex on the show) are an item, post his divorce from his wife.
> 
> KD


WOW!


----------



## padmalinowski

So the Must See TV curse is alive and well.... basically the only person to ever escape it is Kelsey Grammer. (Unless you consider "Becker" a success, in which case you can toss Ted Danson in there too.)


----------



## jaybird13

Yeah that 3-7 airing really caught me off guard. I had a Season Pass since the Fall and after Christmas Joey just quit running altogether.

One day a new episode shows up on my TIVO (Tuesday, 3-7-06). I would have never of seen it if it hadn't been for TIVO. 

Which is probably why us with TIVOs are the only ones to have actually watched that episode and it got such dismal ratings.


----------



## AstroDad

padmalinowski said:


> So the Must See TV curse is alive and well.... basically the only person to ever escape it is Kelsey Grammer. (Unless you consider "Becker" a success, in which case you can toss Ted Danson in there too.)


How far back are you going with this curse? I mean, I would consider Spin City a Success for Michael J Fox


----------



## Bierboy

> *Has Joey been cancelled?*


 We can only hope and pray...


----------



## timckelley

I like the show though.


----------



## TivoZorro

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-p...chabert,0,7437321.story?coll=zap-tv-headlines

Two Joey costars are joining pilots for next year indicating that Joey may not be long for this world.


----------



## timckelley

TivoZorro said:


> http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-p...chabert,0,7437321.story?coll=zap-tv-headlines
> 
> Two Joey costars are joining pilots for next year indicating that Joey may not be long for this world.


----------



## JYoung

padmalinowski said:


> So the Must See TV curse is alive and well.... basically the only person to ever escape it is Kelsey Grammer. (Unless you consider "Becker" a success, in which case you can toss Ted Danson in there too.)


Becker ran for 6 seasons so I would consider that a success.


----------



## jsampey

timckelley said:


> My TiVo hasn't recorded an ep of this in a REALLY long time. Did I miss the news or something?


Joey seemed way more promising than it ended up being. it is a shame though


----------



## timckelley

Now that another 6 months have past, has anybody heard if the Joey cancelation is official yet?


----------



## BriGuy20

padmalinowski said:


> So the Must See TV curse is alive and well.... basically the only person to ever escape it is Kelsey Grammer. (Unless you consider "Becker" a success, in which case you can toss Ted Danson in there too.)


What's-her-Elaine seems to be doing fairly well on that CBS show (Old Christine).

Edit: Julia Louis-Dreyfus (couldn't remember her name)


----------



## Lee L

Well, they never showed the last few episodes over the summer and it is not on the list for a midseason replacement, so maybe they figure it lets LeBlanc and the network save face if they just never announce it.


----------



## rkester

Yes, its been cancelled. 

There are rumours that there are a few unaired episodes that might be shown but the show is gone.


----------



## timckelley

rkester said:


> Yes, its been cancelled.
> 
> There are rumours that there are a few unaired episodes that might be shown but the show is gone.


Well as I said above, I lost my SP when I upgraded my TiVo, so I have a WishList in its place. If there's a chance the unaired eps will eventually be shown, then I'm leery of deleting my Wish List, because I'd want to see those eps.. This is inconvenient because the WishList often catches other stuff I don't want. (My WishList simply looks for the word "Joey".) Darn.


----------



## rkester

I had the entire 2nd season saved on my tivo until I reset it completely. And I dont miss it. I am sure the S2 box will come out for those obsessed with the dead.


----------



## JYoung

timckelley said:


> Now that another 6 months have past, has anybody heard if the Joey cancelation is official yet?


Uhm dude. It was dead in May.
You can put it on your cancelled show list, right next to Enterprise.


----------



## timckelley

I don't accept that Enterprise is dead yet.


----------



## Mavrick22

Joey could one day end up being shown on HDNet for they are showing Life On A Stick along with other failed TV Series.


----------



## drew2k

timckelley said:


> Well as I said above, I lost my SP when I upgraded my TiVo, so I have a WishList in its place. If there's a chance the unaried eps will eventually be shown, then I'm leery of deleting my Wish List, because I'd want to see those eps.. This is inconvenient because the WishList often catches other stuff I don't want. (My WishList simply looks for the word "Joey".) Darn.


This is TiVo. You can have what you want! 

Delete your Joey wishlist and create a KEYWORD wishlist as follows: JOEY LEBLANC MATTEO with Category THEMES/COMEDY. You may also want to create a second one with JOEY LEBLANC ANDERS. Don't put quotes or anything else in there, just those three keywords.

The idea is to come up with a combination of keywords that are unique to the sitcom Joey, so play around with variations and keep checking Upcoming Programs. If you get no hits, it may work for you ... but of course you won't REALLY know unless you see "JOEY" in the results, which may be "never"!

I did something similar with GALACTICA OLMOS a while back, and it worked like a charm. Good luck!


----------



## timckelley

drew2k said:


> This is TiVo. You can have what you want!
> 
> Delete your Joey wishlist and create a KEYWORD wishlist as follows: JOEY LEBLANC MATTEO with Category THEMES/COMEDY. You may also want to create a second one with JOEY LEBLANC ANDERS. Don't put quotes or anything else in there, just those three keywords.
> 
> The idea is to come up with a combination of keywords that are unique to the sitcom Joey, so play around with variations and keep checking Upcoming Programs. If you get no hits, it may work for you ... but of course you won't REALLY know unless you see "JOEY" in the results, which may be "never"!
> 
> I did something similar with GALACTICA OLMOS a while back, and it worked like a charm. Good luck!


Thanks for those tips. Are we sure that this would successfully catch a real Joey episode? I don't recognize what MATTEO and ANDERS refer to.


----------



## drew2k

timckelley said:


> Thanks for those tips. Are we sure that this would successfully catch a real Joey episode? I don't recognize what MATTEO and ANDERS refer to.


That's the problem ... unless some station somewhere at some time decides to schedule an episode of Joey, you won't know if it works.

MATTEO is for Drea de Matteo, the actress who played Joey's sister, and ANDERS is for Andrea Anders, who played the neighbor.

One way you can test is to pick a current program, ex: CSI, and try a KEYWORD wishlist like CSI PETERSEN DOURDAN - this should only pick up the CSI Las Vegas shows, skipping the MIAMI and NY versions. If it works for CSI, it could and should work for JOEY...


----------



## timckelley

Okay. I guess (due to my nonobservance) I didn't realize the real actors' name are always in the guide data/description. Of course I guess I can confirm this by analyzing a large number of shows to verify this is always true. If so, then it should be true for Joey as well. This is useful information; thanks. It had never occurred to me to use this strategy for a Wish List.


----------



## Dayton-Dave

The only way Joey will ever be on TV again is, if the show is sold in syndication. The more shows that a program has in the can the better chance it will be sold into syndication. I believe Joey might have two seasons, I can't remember. That may not be enough for a serious snydication run.


----------



## TonyD79

You need 100 shows for syndication.


----------



## rkester

Actually, the trend lately has been for oddball networks to pick up dead shows with no syndication hope and air them... I could see Bravo perhaps taking on Joey at some point as time filler (they are NBC owned and air other NBC content).


----------



## timckelley

Well I'll only watch it if they air new eps, as I've already seen the eps aired so far.


----------



## rkester

I think there are only a handful of unaired eps so good luck with that 

Then again, they might put out a S2 box to finish it out, who knows.


----------



## MikeekiM

TonyD79 said:


> You need 100 shows for syndication.


Is this a guideline or a rule?


----------



## rkester

I believe that its a rule that is occasionally bent if a show is popular. Consider that most syndicated shows air 5x a week, so they need enough material to keep it from being the same episodes over and over.


----------



## drew2k

While not distrubuted in a syndication deal, many shows with far less than 100 episodes have been revived as repeats on cable networks. For example, the Logo channel picked up the rights to "Wonderfalls", Sci-Fi got Firefly and John Doe, etc. 

For syndication to a local OTA station, though, the stations want a series that can air M-F for at least 20 weeks straight, allowing the local station to put run two different series in one time slot, one starting in the fall, the other in the spring. That's where the "100" comes from for syndication.


----------



## mattack

According to the guide at epguides.com, there are 8 unaired eps.


----------



## timckelley

mattack said:


> According to the guide at epguides.com, there are 8 unaired eps.


I want to see them!


----------



## rkester

I would imagine a box set for S2 would be released. It would sell just for the fact that it has unaired episodes on it.


----------



## timr_42

timckelley said:


> I want to see them!


I have seen some of them. I have the rest on my pc to watch someday(torrent is your friend)


----------

